# Twitchy and Flutterby - Heroines of the Forum!



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

Joint Heroines of the Forum, Twitchy and Flutterby have been nominated:



> I would like to make a joint nomination for the forum - Flutterby and Twitchy - I think they are both truly inspirational - they've both had their own health challenges but put those to one side as they've offered excellent support to those who are going through difficult times.







Couldn't agree more! Very well deserved!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations Twitchy and Flutterby - well done !! 
X


----------



## AJLang (Sep 25, 2013)

Extremely well deserved Flutterby and Twitchy - you are both true heroines of the forum - your support is wonderful  xx


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations ladies, well done and well deserved.


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2013)

Great shout on both counts, well done gals xx


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I am most highly honoured.  To be awarded such an accolade by people such as yourselves who know the challenges that we all face and yet all offer much support to each other is a real blessing and I am very grateful to you all.  I am also very happy to be sharing such an honour with Twitchy who I agree is always supportive and considerate in her advice and words.  xxxx


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, thank-you! Rather gobsmacked really, but thank-you! Although I certainly agree with  Flutterby's nomination I feel a bit sheepish about mine as I don't get on here much these days...but thank-you for the very kind thought! I think there are a lot of very lovely, kind people on here who have helped me an awful lot over the past years...I don't feel I can be that helpful / useful most of the time tbh...  <runs out of words>


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

Well done, both of you.  The forum wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 25, 2013)

thank you LeeLee you are very kind and I reckon that goes for everyone - we may be "just" individuals coping with the dreaded D but together we are a force to be reckoned with


----------



## ypauly (Sep 26, 2013)

Very well done both


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well done ladies


----------



## newbs (Oct 6, 2013)

I couldn't agree more, congratulations to you both!


----------

